# Recorded show >< Live TV jump button



## pstgh (Nov 15, 2004)

How about a "new" button, or a re-assigned button on the existing remotes to allow one to jump back and forth between the last recorded show play (resume play) and live tv for those times when you are watching a recorded show, but want to be able to monitor a live tv broadcast- like a sports game or something....?!?!??!!


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Or, using the TiVos LiveTV buffer.

LiveTV button (to go to live TV)
Left button, Play button (to go back to resume your recorded show)
- or - 
if you wanted to pause the LiveTV buffer first:
Pause, Left, Play

True it's not a single button toggle, but it's pretty quick.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

pstgh said:


> How about a "new" button, or a re-assigned button on the existing remotes to allow one to jump back and forth between the last recorded show play (resume play) and live tv for those times when you are watching a recorded show, but want to be able to monitor a live tv broadcast- like a sports game or something....?!?!??!!


The Enter button on the bottom corner of my remote jumps between the last two viewed channels of live TV. I would love it to jump between the last two of whatever I've been watching instead.

Tivo means not watching live TV as much, right? So why waste a button that only applies to live TV.


----------



## C5Bill (Aug 18, 2008)

Has any progress been made on this in the latest software updates? Any new work-arounds?? 

This was a feature I used often on the Comcast DVR.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## ActionLance (Feb 5, 2009)

C5Bill said:


> Has any progress been made on this in the latest software updates? Any new work-arounds??
> 
> This was a feature I used often on the Comcast DVR.
> 
> Thanks, Bill


:up:bump:up:


----------



## jweaver15 (Mar 28, 2008)

A work around that I use is when watching a recorded show I can hit "Live TV" to watch a current show. Hitting the left arrow brings you back to the page for the show I was watching then select to resume.

So 2 key hits instead of 1 but not too bad.


----------



## sonyhomenet (Feb 10, 2009)

What I want to know is....what happened to the "List" (now playing) button ...replaced it with an "aspect" button (on the HD unit) ....we found the list button MUCH handier than the aspect button...(got an aspect "toggle"on the remote for the TV!!)


----------

